# 7 yr old quarter horse



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Ooooooo-- I like him!! Straight legs, short back, big hindquarters, his neck is kinda thick and a tad bit long-- looks butt high in the first two pictures but not the last-- love his 'big head' adorable!! 

I also like the face hes makin in the last pic.. lol.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah I think when I had him back a few steps after taking the picture that I posted last, to get him more square for the first pictures I accidently got him on a little unlevel spot  I was having a hard time finding the most level spot in our sacrifice area LOL

Yeah I have a series of pics of him like slowly falling asleep while I was trying to get these, hes such a goof.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

I can definitely see that. He looks more level in the last picture. 

Haha! Looks like (if he could talk) hed say 'merp' lol.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Cute horse. Looks like he may toe out a tad. nothing major. Looks like a nice working horse.
get him fat , then his head wont look so big. (hee heehee)


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

Ok Here i go i read the sticky on horse conformation, so this critique will be even more in-depth than i have ever done before ill try and be the most accurate i can and with the good photos you have i will be more accurate.


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

Olivia's conformational critique of the QH:

Head & Neck:
. Head is a bit big im not sure how that would effect the horse
. Eye is a bit small but not "Pig eyed" horse could also be squinting
. Ears are proportional to the head 
. Nostrils are a decent size for respiration
. An ok throttle connection with a slight arch but a bit thick
. Neck is a good length 
. Neck lacks a top side arch and a bottom side arch
. Neck attaches well onto the chest
. Neck is long 

Body:
. Divides into equal thirds but the shoulder & breast is not muscled enough so if the shoulder/chest/breast develops more muscle than it will be equal
. The Body forms a square and the horse appears to be balanced in the photos 
. Croup is higher than the wither by a small amount
. Horse will be harder to get of the forehand when being ridden 
. Ribs do not look well sprung
. Wither is a good shape and length
. Croup is more on the steeper side but not to steep, with more muscle his bum should look more rounded
. Wither blends smoothly into the back
. Good length of a loin (More the loin is long and deep the stronger the back)
. Ribcage length is longer than the length of the back so this allows for a strong back and loins !

Shoulder:
. Shoulder angle is a good one and 
. Fore arm is to long for the scapula (Humerus length should be 50-60% of the scapular)
. Shoulder is to long for the body (shoulder length should be less than 1/3 rd of the body
. There is ample bone for the body (Enough bone for strength)

Legs:
. Front leg pasterns angle does not match the shoulder angle 
. Front legs are back at the knee
. Front pasterns are more sloping than the shoulder angle
. Back pasterns are more of an upright angle which is what you expect in all horses the back pasterns are a higher degree of an angle
. Front cannons are short which makes the legs short 
. All pasterns are a good length
. Forearm is a decent length but it doesn't have enough muscle 
. Back legs are decently straight 
. I can not tell if the horse is tied in at the knee because of the feathering of his feet in the photo
. Hooves are more on the smaller side 
. From the front view of the legs there is a slight toe out from the pasterns
. From a view of the horses behind the back legs have set hocks but the right leg has more of a toe out from the pastern because the angle of the hock doesn't match the angle of the pastern, this will create more strain so the leg on the left is a set hock but the leg on the right is a cow hock

Back:
. Back is a very good length 

Hind End:
. The Length of the illium is not less than 1/3rd of the body so the longer the illium ( hip length ) The better but only if it is equal to the Stifle length and the Pelvis length
. Stifle length is not equal to the length of the hip because the stifle length is shorter
. The Pelvis length is more similar to the Hip length than the Stifle length

Movement: 
Toed out creates a movement called "Winging in" but your horse wont have it that sever in the front legs or the back legs


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

nice looking , typey QH. HIs hip is just gorgeous; long and nicely sloped with excellent coupling, short canons. What a nice horse!

(My critique is a shadow of Olivia's! she really put her heart and soul into it.)


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> nice looking , typey QH. HIs hip is just gorgeous; long and nicely sloped with excellent coupling, short canons. What a nice horse!
> 
> (My critique is a shadow of Olivia's! she really put her heart and soul into it.)


I agree with tinyliny really nice looking horse overall, thanks tinyliny i am obsessed with conformation and im trying to learn everything about it and to develop an "eye" for the conformational stuff.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Wow thanks for such an in depth critique!! Glad its mostly good! What are some good exercises to help muscle his forearms? I've been doing a lot of work on his hind end, you'd probably squirm if you saw how it was when I bought him! Still have some work to do though, I wish I had more hills right by my barn  I mostly do lots of transistion work right now.

I should get a video of his movement, he actually doesnt wing out at all, he has beautiful gaits. As long as I put his easyboots on he moves great, my trainer has always been really impressed with him. 

So nice to hear that my guy looks good though  I got him super cheap because he was a bucker since he was out of work for so long, and I've done a lot of work to get him here!


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

evilamc said:


> Wow thanks for such an in depth critique!! Glad its mostly good! What are some good exercises to help muscle his forearms? I've been doing a lot of work on his hind end, you'd probably squirm if you saw how it was when I bought him! Still have some work to do though, I wish I had more hills right by my barn  I mostly do lots of transistion work right now.
> 
> I should get a video of his movement, he actually doesnt wing out at all, he has beautiful gaits. As long as I put his easyboots on he moves great, my trainer has always been really impressed with him.
> 
> So nice to hear that my guy looks good though  I got him super cheap because he was a bucker since he was out of work for so long, and I've done a lot of work to get him here!


Your welcome, i love conformation critique's. I have no idea about how to get his forearms muscled. I only say what i think, i am so interested in conformation, i think it is fantastic when some one buys a horse with good conformation as i think that it can allow a horse to be able to have a longer riding life and excel more when being ridden for its owner. Fantastic that he moves nicely . I love having some knowledge to be able to judge a horse and i just love and condone people to buy well made horses.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You need to ride him without the boots and perhaps be mindful of the terrain. His feet won't toughen if not exposed to various conditions. Pack your boots along if he gets sore.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I'll try to start doing that. He's never stalled so walks around the barn all the time and we have a few different terrains around the barn. I was thinking about starting to hand walk him up the road a few times a week to help toughen up his hooves too. Our trails are just covered in gravel so I'd feel bad taking him on those without his boots until I know he can be comfortable.


----------

